

[Concept] Mother of Startups - part 1 - atsoukias
http://whateverfy.posterous.com/49129283

======
Dimopanagos
I'm consused. How do I join one of the R-T-L startups and what do I get in
return?

~~~
atsoukias
On part 2 I will be discussing the actual mechanics of the "R-T-L platform".
But basically if you know a "trade" (ie: you're a designer, programmer,
marketing guru) you can apply to join the startup and in return for your
services you will own a percentage of the startup. In other words, you're one
of the owners. You will work for your own benefit.

------
Jarred
Who wrote that?

~~~
atsoukias
It's the first blog post I've ever written, I have been mostly quiet just
working over the years building these startups.

I will be releasing one by one assembling the team that will execute each one.

